# Coffee County - First Time Hunter Harvests Buck



## trentmoe (Oct 18, 2004)

I made a promise to my nephew several years ago that I would carry him deer hunting with me when he turned thirteen years old. Well, this was the year. He completed hunter safety certification Thursday night, fired a "deer rifle" for the first time Friday afternoon, picked up his honorary youth tags Friday night, and then harvested a 5 pt. buck Saturday morning.

The hunt began with the "sweetening" of several scrapes along an old logging road during the walk to the stand. We settled in a wooden box stand just before the crack of day and watched the woods come to life on one of the most beautiful opening days in recent years. After a multitude of early shots he asked, "We are not going to see anything... are we?" I quickly reminded him of all of the hard work / preparation he had put into food plots and clearing of downed trees from the hurricanes and that hard work pays off. 

Around 8 o'clock I heard a distant deer grunt twice, but did not see him until 8:25 am. I told my nephew I saw a buck to my right. The deer was about 40 yards away walking down the scrape line. We got the gun out the shooting window, but the deer spooked before it crossed the next opening. My nephew quickly changed shooting windows and asked where to shoot the deer, which was directly behind me. I saw the deer about 80 yards out facing directly away from us and told him not to shoot. I grunted with my voice (the grunt call was lying on the floor of the stand due to all of the shifting around in the stand) and amazingly the deer turned completely broadsided and threw his head up!

After three quick urges of "Shoot!", the .223 WSSM fired. The deer kicked his back feet, nearly went down in the front, and then ran further up the old logging road getting lower to the ground as he went. I knew everything looked real good, but there is always that little bit of doubt.   

After everything calmed down, we went to confirm a hit by searching for the exact spot the deer was standing and a blood trail. We found the kick marks in the dirt and bright pink spray on the surrounding brush. What a relief! We then followed the blood trail for about 50 yards to a 140 lb (live wt.), 5 pt. buck. His first buck on his first hunt! This is what it is all about!   

Sorry for be long-winded... just wanted to share our excitement with you.


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 18, 2004)

> First Time Hunter Harvests Buck


  I'll bet that will make him a _Second-Time Hunter!_  Great job in introducing a youngster to the sport!!


----------



## Keith48 (Oct 18, 2004)

Awesome!! Thanks for doing your part to continue our hunting heritage for the next generation!


----------



## marknga (Oct 18, 2004)

Congrats! That is what it is all about.

Mark

"aim small
 miss small"


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 18, 2004)

Great story and picture as well. Glad to see others introducing youngsters to the sport. Keep up the good work.


----------



## leadoff (Oct 18, 2004)

First buck on his first hunt!?  I bet he thinks deer hunting is easy!!!  Tell your young partner congrats!  And congrats to you, trentmoe,  for making it happen and passing on your joy of hunting!


----------



## Razorback (Oct 18, 2004)

Thats worth a BIG ADDA BOY!    

I know its kinda late to ask but is the youngster a Georiga Outdoor Network  Seeds memeber?  If he is he could be in for some loot!

http://www.gon.com/networkcontest.html


----------



## Hoss (Oct 18, 2004)

*Congrats*

Man that is a rush trip, pass the hunter safety course one day, practice shooting the next, and bag a deer the third.  Thats the whirlwind tour.  Good job to the hunter and his uncle for taking him.

Hoss


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 19, 2004)

Tell the young feller.  Congrads and keep up the good work.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 19, 2004)

Cool pic.

He will be back

Jim


----------



## creekhunter (Oct 19, 2004)

*Great Story*

That kind of makes me want to go back a few years and be the youngster!  The nephew will never forget that day!  Thanks for the story.


----------

